# schwarze starke striche?



## pizo (22. August 2003)

hallo leute
 wie bekommt man so schöne schwarze striche am rand eines banners hin? der hier findet ihr den so einen banner  kann mir bitte jemanden sagen wie das funktioniert?
ich denke mal das es eine einfache lösung gibt, nur finde ich die leider nicht.


----------



## boesewicht (22. August 2003)

Mahlzeit ! 

meinst Du die schwarze Kontur aussenrum  ? Einfach "Ebene"-> Ebenenstil -> Kontur ( oder einfach doppelklick auf das Ebenensybol  )
und schon kannst Du der Ebene ne Kontur geben( dicke und Farbe sind natürlich frei wählbar ) 

Falls die Kontur um das Bild herum gelegt werden soll musst Du danach unter "Bild" -> "Arbeitsfläche" das Bild ein wenig vergrössern.


----------



## Mark (22. August 2003)

Hi!

Strg-A, Edit/Stroke, Farbe wählen, OK.


----------



## TylerDurdenAux (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boesewicht _
> *Mahlzeit !
> 
> meinst Du die schwarze Kontur aussenrum  ? Einfach "Ebene"-> Ebenenstil -> Kontur ( oder einfach doppelklick auf das Ebenensybol  )
> ...



Hi,

das stimmt schon, nur muss er davor natürlich diese Striche/Balken markieren und dann den Ebenenstil!

Du kannst aber auch diese Balken kopieren und in eine neue Ebene einfügen und dann mit den Fülloptionen
herumspielen!


----------



## pizo (24. August 2003)

vielen dank, also die umrandung aussen bekommen ich nun hin, nur die einzelenen striche, im bild selber packe ich nicht.
hat er da ein viereck gemacht? und wieder mit kontur gearbeite?
oder nur einzelne striche?
weiss jemand vllt. ein deutsches tut wo man diese technik lernen kann?


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. August 2003)

Du hast Recht.
Einfach ein weißes Rechteck in die Mitte gesetzt, die Deckkraft runtergeschraubt und per Ebenenstil die Kontur erstellt.
Du kannst natürlich auch selber die Konturen per Stift oder Linienwerkzeug zeichnen. Aber das macht ja zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Mythos007 (24. August 2003)

@ pizo 

Bitte halte Dich an unsere Netiquette insbesondere an den Punkt (12)


----------



## BeFisch (28. August 2003)

Hi,
wollt auch mal meinen Kommentar dazugeben.

Also wenn ich richtig verstehe was du meinst:
(Hab auch schon oefters Striche gebraucht)
Nimmst du dir von der Seite einfach Hilfslinien und mals dann mit dem Linienzeichner-werkzeug diese nach.
Sie helfen dir gerade zu bleiben wie der name schon sagt ist es eine Hilfe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. August 2003)

Man kann auch ohne die Hilfslinien gerade Linien mit dem Linien-Werkzeug ziehen. Einfach Shift gedrückt lassen.


----------



## Ju02 (29. August 2003)

Genau.
Wenn man Shift gedrückt hält kann man mit fast jedem Werkzeug einen 45 Grad Winkel zeichnen.Zum Beispiel auch beim Lasso-Werkzeug


----------



## PSUser (29. August 2003)

Also von allem Aufgeführten ist die von boesewicht wohl die einfachste und schnellste.
Möglich wäre noch ...Strg+Linksklick auf die Ebene(welche die Kontur bekommen soll>Rechtsklick aud die Auswahl>Kontur füllen.

Geht natürlich mit dem Strichwerkzeug aber dann ohne "Glätten" und kostet mehr Zeit.


----------

